# Tropheus duboisi



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

How many can I put in a 110 litre tank?

I know 1 male to 3-4 females.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Probably too small for any Tropheus at all. Minimum recommended size is at least 55g (~200L), preferably a lot more.


----------



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

this is my tank before the heater went mad..










All my fish died, this was my first cichlid set up..


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

That's only 110 liters? What are the dimensions?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Tank looks pretty long. Suppose you could get 15-18 if the tank is longer than a meter long, you can't sex them when juveniles. You would want to start with juveniles. If the tank is like a meter long or less, don't even try.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> That's only 110 liters? What are the dimensions?


It looks more like 110 gallons.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep 29g 110L would be way small even for dubs.
Lots of other choices suitable for that sort of tank.
Why no save yourself a lot of heartach and go for cichlids that suit your tank?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_29g.php

Yep that tank looks bigger or were they just young fish or have you got your figures wrong?

Please give length width and hieght. They also kind of make a difference to what you can happily keep rather than just volume.

All the best James


----------



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

length 122 cm
width 30 cm
hieght 36 cm

Thanks for all the replys, I want to get this right for the cichlids I get.

I have a rena filstar xp3

Just brought a new TETRA TETRATEC APS300 AQUARIUM AIR PUMP 300lph 120-300L

And a Rena 200W Smart Heater / Heaterstat Unbreakable


----------

